# New to the business



## sunbroidery (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello. I have been looking all over the site for info to help start my business. I have a vinyl cutter, heat press and an OKI C530 printer. I started off making signs and chose to get into shirts. I have done some heat transfers in full color and vinyl. I understand that plastisol is better for larger runs. I don't have any screen printing equipment and not sure I'm ready to go down that road. Who is the best source to order plastisol transfers from to keep the cost low? How well do the hold up compared to normal screen printing or DTG?

Thank you for your help.


----------

